# JMRI: requested operation not implemented in command station



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

When I click on the button to write values to decoder, a message appears saying

requested operation not implemented in command station (303).

But the values are registerred in the decoder, for example, acceleration and deceleration rates, as I can verify while running the loco.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I assume this is with the Arduino and DCC++ 
I am playing a bit with the same, and some places have mentioned that some operations are not fully functional , and mentioned consisting as one of them ..
if the cv values change, maybe the acknowledge return isn't being parsed properly..??


----------

